# Hocking River 11/10



## StillH2OBasser (Oct 24, 2010)

Hit the hocking near Nelsonville. Landed 6 chunky spotted bass and lost another 3 at my kayak. Had to work for every bite... they werent chasing a crankbait, fluke, rattle trap, spinner bait so i slowed it down to a soft plastic craw rigged on a shakey head. All fish caught near structure in slower currrent. Here is the biggest of the day. Unfortunately, no smallies.


----------



## StillH2OBasser (Oct 24, 2010)

Forgot to post the pic. Heres the biggest spot


----------



## RiverWader (Apr 1, 2006)

Nice fish , thats a great spot Your at


----------



## co-angler (Jan 3, 2010)

Nice chunk! Gotta love the spottys.


----------



## TheCream (Mar 19, 2009)

That is one FAT spot. Been eating well, for sure.


----------



## OU-Pilot (Oct 14, 2011)

travis, great to see all my OU guys still tearing up the hocking. i miss it so bad everytime i hear about it. the only upside for me is i live on the gulf coast of florida and fishing is awesome here. keep it up man! thats a pig of a spotted bass


----------

